# got a few pics of the ranger



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

let me know what you think


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Ranger and plow. Does it handle the plow good? Nice Dodge to.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

mercer_me;1465854 said:


> Very nice Ranger and plow. Does it handle the plow good? Nice Dodge to.


handles the plow just fine. I did upgrade the front springs on the ranger to the HD ones they offer. I pretty much stay in the dodge when we are out plowing. But the guy that runs the ranger says its a game changer compared to the avt he used to run. could just be the heated cab though!!!!! Thanks for the compliment, Casey


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hardwoodcd;1465968 said:


> handles the plow just fine. I did upgrade the front springs on the ranger to the HD ones they offer. I pretty much stay in the dodge when we are out plowing. But the guy that runs the ranger says its a game changer compared to the ATV he used to run. could just be the heated cab though!!!!! Thanks for the compliment, Casey


Does the Ranger have good power?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

works great, pushes a ton! just have to put 4-500lbs ballast in the back and you're golden.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice set-up !!! I too have been thinking about a "Ranger" for winter work..... and for summer time fun !!!  
A heated (and enclosed) cab would almost make winter bearable. Makes pushing snow on my Honda ..........depressing !!! :crying: LOL


----------

